# HUNTED - out now!



## allmywires (Jun 5, 2013)

I have been assured this is ok, but if it isn't please take it down!

I self-published my novel 'Hunted' this week: have a product description:

'Adam Hunter's a professional footballer. He's also gay. After years of secrecy, the two worlds he's tried so desperately to keep apart are about to collide, and Adam's handling it with typical tact and grace: by completely and utterly falling apart at the seams.

The fact is that there's no such thing as a gay footballer, at least to the outside world, and homophobia is so ingrained to his teammates that Adam has no choice but to stay in the closet or sacrifice his career – as if he doesn't have enough pressure in his life already with a drug-addict brother, a drunk absentee father and an overbearing best friend-turned-agent breathing down his neck. Not to mention the one that got away: world class midfielder, all-round golden boy and best-friend-turned-something-else Louie Jackson, who left Adam behind after following a big money move.

Torn between his love life and career, with a knee injury out to get him and the love of his life out of the country, Adam thinks he's lost it all. Whether he's got the courage to fix everything is another question.'

Obviously it's not going to be for everyone's taste but hello lurkers, if you fancy it, make a poor student a little less poor! 

US/UK


----------



## alchemist (Jun 5, 2013)

Congratulations and good luck! Hopefully Richard and Judy or whoever does that job now will pick it and run with it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jun 5, 2013)

Oooooh, good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Abernovo (Jun 5, 2013)

Yay! Good luck, amw!


----------



## allmywires (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks guys  well i've officially made some money so I guess that's a small success, right?


----------



## DrMclony (Jun 6, 2013)

No success is small - any success is a great thing. Congratulations on getting your book out!


----------

